# Video von einer IP kamera



## B00bietrap (8. Aug 2011)

Tudiluu

Ich hab da ma eben ne frage.
Ich hab ein Abgeändertes Programm, dass mir ein eine Verbindung zu einer webcam aufbaut und ich zu jeder zeit ein bild machen kann.

Nun müsste ich diese Verbindung zu einer (vermutlich) IP-Kamera gemacht werden.
Zu einer LeanXCam... bin mir nichtma ganz sicher ob ich von der IP direkt einen steam bekomme, ist aber ein versuch wert 

Kann mir jemand sagen, was ich ändern muss um auf die IP Kamera zu zugreiffen?
greets B00bie

```
public void init()
    {
        //Sets up the connection with the Camera
        //The programm wont stop since the connection is still up.
        url = purl;

        String str1 = "vfw:Logitech USB Video Camera:0";
        String str2 = "vfw:Microsoft WDM Image Capture (Win32):0";
        DI = CaptureDeviceManager.getDevice(str2);
        ML = new MediaLocator("vfw://0");

        try
        {
            player = Manager.createRealizedPlayer(ML);
            player.start();
            Component comp;
            if ((comp = player.getVisualComponent()) != null)
            {
            }
            Thread.sleep(2000);     // this is important, otherwise you may get NPE somewhere, needs polishing ;-)
        } catch (Exception e)
        {
            e.printStackTrace();
        }
    }

    public BufferedImage actionCapture()
    {    // your action handler code.....
        // Grab a frame
        FrameGrabbingControl fgc = (FrameGrabbingControl) player.getControl("javax.media.control.FrameGrabbingControl");
        BUF = fgc.grabFrame();

        // Convert it to an image
        BtoI = new BufferToImage((VideoFormat) BUF.getFormat());
        img = BtoI.createImage(BUF);
        //Return the BuffereImage
        return (BufferedImage) img;
    }
    String url;
    String purl;
```


----------



## Gast2 (8. Aug 2011)

Moin,



B00bietrap hat gesagt.:


> LeanXCam


wenn Ihr Videoverarbeitung macht, dann greif auf Mobotix zurück ... die liefern eine höhere Auflösung als die LeanXCam ... mir schwirrt gerade 1280x1024 bei 30fps durch den Kopf



> bin mir nichtma ganz sicher ob ich von der IP direkt einen steam bekomme, ist aber ein versuch wert


wie wäre es mal die API lesen? ... das ganze Ding ist OSS


----------



## B00bietrap (8. Aug 2011)

Die LeanXCam is schon gekauft. es soll eine günstige variante der Objekterkennung werden^^
Wenn man auf die IP der Cam zugreifft, landet man auf einer  lokalen webseite auf der unter anderem der video stream angezeigt wird.

Bin daher mal davon ausgegangen, man kann per IP zugriff im Java auch an diesen stream gelangen und gehofft so mei problem schnell zu lösen. 
Bin natürlich paralel selber daran eine lösung zu finden, inc der Doc durchsuchen. aber vieles weisst einfach auf das SDK hin wo alles in C/C++ geschrieben isoder installation/ hardware infos.. und und und.
Würde es aber vorziehen nicht in 1 - 2 tagen eine neue programmiersprache zu lernen 
Der quellcode der webseite gibt leider nicht viel her :S

Edit:

Hmmm, mit dem firebug fand ich das:


```
<img id="image" src="image.bmp?undefined?dummy=1312788729138"/>
```

Die zahl ändert sich mit jedem Bild. Lässt sich damit etwas anfangen?


----------



## Gast2 (8. Aug 2011)

Moin,

setzt Dich bitte mit RFC 1945 bzw. RFC 2616 auseinander ... wenn Du rasubekommen hast um welche Standards es sich da handelt, wirst Du auch die entsprechenden Java-Klassen dafür finden ... ich habe mir jetzt den OSS-Kram von der Kamera nicht angeschaut - kann aber sein das dort schon die von Dir benötigten (BV-)Funktionen vorhanden sind



> Würde es aber vorziehen nicht in 1 - 2 tagen eine neue programmiersprache zu lernen


in 2 Tagen wirst Du C bzw. C++ nicht lernen ... Du kannst es aber durchaus verstehen ... wenn Du aber auch das nicht bereit bist, dann such Dir einen anderen Job

hand, mogel


----------



## B00bietrap (8. Aug 2011)

ach, "Ne einfache Lösung für dein Problem gibt es nicht" hätte gereicht.
werd mich mit den JS der webseite n bissle rumschlagen.
Hab den post nur gemacht, falls man bei meiem obigen programm nur ne IP oder so hätte eingeben müssen. n versuch wars wert.
Kann auch nur n bissle Basics vom java... daher gehofft es gäb hier hilfe.

Edit: Hab durch JS herausgefunden, dass die kamera das aktuelle bild abspeichert.
kann dieses mit deiner http verbindung holen.
DASS, ist eine einfache lösung^^ aber konnte ja keiner ahnen 


-Thread erledigt


----------



## Gast2 (8. Aug 2011)

> Hab den post nur gemacht, falls man bei meiem obigen programm nur ne IP oder so hätte eingeben müssen. n versuch wars wert.


was ist so schwer daran in die beiden RFC reinzuschauen um nur eine leichte Ahnung zu bekommen worum es geht ... anschließend kannst Du das nötigste bei Wikipedia nachlesen ... damit hast Teil 1 der Lösung Deines Problems



> werd mich mit den JS der webseite n bissle rumschlagen.


wozu so umständlich? ... Du hast Teil 2 zur Lösung Deines Problems bereits gepostet



> Kann auch nur n bissle Basics vom java... daher gehofft es gäb hier hilfe.


Phase 2 ?



B00bietrap hat gesagt.:


> ach, "Ne einfache Lösung für dein Problem gibt es nicht" hätte gereicht.


wenn Du eine einfache Lösungen willst, dann geht ans Fließband

hand, mogel


----------

